# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  اتحدى واحد منكم يطلع صورة البنت من بين هذي الزهور

## ورده محمديه

تحدي قوة النظر 



:

:

:

:

:

:


اتحدى واحد منكم يطلع صورة البنت من بين هذي الزهور



:

:

:

:

:

:

:



ما راح تتوقع جمالها بعد ما تشوفها..
 







نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي










هااااااااااااا شفتوها !!

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممه
وش ده
خرعتيني خيتووو
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وييييييييييييييييي
يعطيك العافيه وردة محمدية على الصورة ..

----------


## s3ana

ورده حرام عليش والله خرعتينا 
هههههههههههههههه
تحياتي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

الله يغربل ابليسش خيه
والله اني مت من الخوووووف
ارتجف <<< خوووافه
هههههههههههه
مشكوره حبيبتي على هالصوره الي تخوف بصراحه
يسلمووووووووووووووو

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ههههههههههههههههه
صج اجمل بنت بس تخوف مررررررره ههه
تسلمين غناتي
دمتي بود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شحلاتها زي الجنانوه

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*ويه ويه ويه*
*مت من الخوووووف*
*شكرااا خيتووو على المقلب المخيف*

----------


## ملكة الملوك

هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## علي pt

*لله يقطع سوالفش .. أخت وردة*

*ماتجوزين عن الخدع ..* 

*بس أسألك أنتي أول مرة شفتي الصورة .. شو كان موقفك ..*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*ههههههههههه ولا اني مركزة بعد*

*اتخرع يسلمو علطرح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

همس الصمت
s3ana
دنيا الاحلام
دمعه طفله يتيمه
عفاف الهدى
صوت الاكرف
ملكة الملوك
زهرة البنفسج 


وي خفتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــوا
  الله لا يروعكم 
هههههههههههههه

(علي انت دايما كاشفني)بس لا خفت ولا شي ــــ و كل الا صار انه طاح قلبي في بطني بس ههه


[IMG]http://abeermahmoud2006.***********/534-Wellcome.gif[/IMG]م
ولا عدمتكم

----------


## عاشق العسكري

يمممممممممممممه 
وشو ذا حشه مو بنت 
هههههههه
يسلمووووووووووووو ع الطرح

----------


## ورده محمديه

الله يسلمك اخوي
ومشكور على المرور

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*علي ياعلي*
*وشو دا؟؟؟*
*هذي بنت هذي*
*هذي وحش كااااااااااااااااااااسر*
*هذي جنية ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يعطيك العافية خيتي الغالية وردة محمدية..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## king of love

هههههههههههههههههههه 
وش ده

----------


## ورده محمديه

ولا عدمتكم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شفتها من قبل 

لسنا الوحيدين في المنتدى هناك أطفال ونساء طعفاء قلوب لا يتحملون هذه الصور المخيفة ؟؟؟؟؟

ويقال أن هناك فتاه توفية من الخلعه  بسبب هذه الصور لأن قلبها ضعيف   .... أرجو الحذف

----------


## اعشق ابي

نعيش وناخد غيرها 




شفتها من قبل ط










يسلمووووووووووووووووو

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

بسم الله بسم الله
اخترررررررررررررررررررررررررررررعت

----------


## ورده محمديه

دمتم متواصلين معي

----------


## مريم صالح

مرسي اوى اوى على مقلب  الله يعطيش العافيه 
عجبتيني بصراحه

----------


## صافي الود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
خوش بنوته أجمل من الورد ماشا الله عليها 
هههههههههههههههههههه
تسلمي وردة محمدية

----------


## جررريح الررروح

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله يغربل ابليسك خيتو على ذي عملة
انا مصدق واقول بشوف هذا الا تتحدى
الا اشوف جني بل شو ذا :sila:

----------


## khozam

وانا مبحلق عيوني واقول لازم اصير دقيق الملاحظة 

هههههههههههههههههههه

يسلمووووووووو


على صورة هالبنت الحلوة

----------


## مريم المقدسة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خوفتينى واللة موت وانى بعد مركزة واجد
نعيش وناكل غيرها 
تسلمين غناتى وردة

----------


## سماءك حلمي

> شفتها من قبل 
> 
> لسنا الوحيدين في المنتدى هناك أطفال ونساء طعفاء قلوب لا يتحملون هذه الصور المخيفة ؟؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> ويقال أن هناك فتاه توفية من الخلعه بسبب هذه الصور لأن قلبها ضعيف .... أرجو الحذف



 
كلامك عين الصواب 
وانا اكرة مثل هذه المقالب ولا أحبذها 
ومن جد حصلت حالة وفاة بسبب هذه المقالب 

تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

وطبعا لاتعليق على الا مو عاجبنهم موضوعي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> وطبعا لاتعليق على الا مو عاجبنهم موضوعي





أعلم أن الكلام موجه إلي تحديدا 
لأني أول من تجرأة على الكلام 
لكـــن هل تعرفين ما هو السبب ؟!  :huh: 
لأني أعلم أن هذه الشبكة
 تحوي الكثير من الأولاد والبنات
 الذين لا تتعدى أعمارهم 12  سنه
فهل تعتقدين أنهم يتحملون رؤية مثل هذه الوجوه المخيفة 

ولئني رأيتها سابقا 
لم أنتظر ظهور
 تلك الفتاه بوجهها السخيف المخيف 
وأعلم أني لو نظرت إليها مرة أخرى
 سوف ترعبني وتخيفني 
وأنا لست صغيرا على مثل هذه الصور ... 

فما بالكــ بالأطفال الذين يرونها للمرة الأولى ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ضعي أحد أقارب يقوم برؤية هذه الصورة
هل ستقومين بذلك 
لا وألف لا
إلا إذا كنت لا تحبينه أو تكرهينة..!!!!  :huh: 

آسف على الإطالة  :rolleyes:

----------


## سماءك حلمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحمن ...

ولي كلمة صغيرة 
اختي مشاركة في هذا المنتدى وعمرها لايتعدى 11 سنة 
وبعد رؤيتها لهذه الصورة المخيفة أهتز قلبها وارتعبت
فلما لا أخاف عليها ولو كنت انا من رائيت هذه الصورة لكنت ارتعبت ؟؟؟

وشكـــــــــرا

----------


## ورده محمديه

1- ما كنت اقصد احد معين بكلامي 
2- ما أحب اعلق على الموضوع
ولا تعتبرو عدم تعليقي ضعف مني او خوف بالعكس لو كنت ابغى بعرف كيف ارد (لاني ما احب ازعل او اجرح احد)
بس كل الا حبيت اقوله يمكن لاني من النوع الا احب اسوي مقالب ((وطبعا حتى البعض هنا لاحظ هذا الشي ))فحطيته من باب الفكاهه والمذاعبه 

3- وعلى فكره اهلي كلهم رويتهم هالصوره (يعني ما احبهم لو اكرهم ؟؟!!!!!!!!)  
ثقو تماما ما حطيت هالمقلب الا لاني احبكم وحبيت امزح وياكم 
بس البعض ما تقبله مني 




ابتسام السهم ــــــــــــــ هناك حيث انت
مشكورين ويعطيكم العافيه ورحم الله والديكم ويجي منكم اكثر هذا بس الا اقدر اقوله  
اسمحو لينا عاد  

واللي عنده اي تعليق اضافي يتفضل يكتب الا عنده 
الحمد لله روحي مرنه واتقبل كل شي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^^^^^^^
حتى أنا من النوع إلي يحب المقالب كثيرا 
لكن مو مقالب تخويف ....! 
وآسف إذا كنت قد جرحتك بكلمة جارحة

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> حتى أنا من النوع إلي يحب المقالب كثيرا 
> لكن مو مقالب تخويف ....!
> 
> 
> وآسف إذا كنت قد جرحتك بكلمة جارحة
> عادي





مشكور خيي ورحم الله والديك

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

_قلبي طاااااااااااااح في رجووولي_

----------


## ورده محمديه

سلامة قلبش خيتو
على المرور الرائع 
ودمتي متواصله معي

----------

